# Rats... Wearing Clothes?



## huskyjackal

I took this at an anime convention near me, the owner was dressed as Mario. I've never seen a rat in clothes except at COSI (basketball jersey rats, aww). Does anyone else put their rats in little clothes or accessories? Are they OK with this? My old rats would never even let me put a hat on, much less a harness. That girl's rat is in a custom-sewn DRESS!


----------



## phaidraft

Huh, that looks photoshopped to me. Neat.

I wouldn't put my rats in clothes.


----------



## melon

it does kinda look photoshopped, although there is a store online that makes custom rat clothes and accessories!

such a cute rat but i think if i tried to put mine in clothes they`d probably be slightly annoyed hah


----------



## Skitza

its cute but i would never put it on my ratties.


----------



## AlienMando

Thats such a funny costume duo!

No, I'd think their limbs are too short and they'd be uncomfortable.

I did however use to show my ferret in contests and he'd put up with clothes for moments at a time. I never left them on longer than just the showing. Some I know will say dressing up an animal is cruel, but it depends on the animals temperament, Napoleon loved the attention. And he made out good with prizes including his new ferret nation cage and tons of bedding and stuff.

He's now retired from the spotlight , but has retained me as his full-time servant. =/


----------



## Stace87

Napoleon is cute! I love the Christmassy and sleeping ones


----------



## huskyjackal

phaidraft said:


> Huh, that looks photoshopped to me. Neat.
> 
> I wouldn't put my rats in clothes.


Er, I guess I'm flattered? I took the photos/did the processing on them. I promise I didn't 'shop an outfit on there, this girl said she sewed her rat the outfit to go with her cosplay costume for the convention. A lot of people were taking pictures, it was cute, but very hot in that hotel so I imagine the rat wasn't too comfortable.


----------



## Einstein

I have a shirt for einstein because he is hairless and I dont want him getting burned outside. Also I put it on him sometimes when he is scratching.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah

AWWW your nakie has a shirt??
Whenever I see a nakie I think, "I want to give him/her a little sweater."


----------



## Einstein

We live in florida so taking him outside scares me. Someone told me sunscreen works but I just got him a soft cotton t-shirt from petsmart. I think it was for a ferret but it fits his fat butt! I will have to take pics and post them!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah

Einstein said:


> We live in florida so taking him outside scares me. Someone told me sunscreen works but I just got him a soft cotton t-shirt from petsmart. I think it was for a ferret but it fits his fat butt! I will have to take pics and post them!


 :lol: Please do, I wanna see!


----------



## OnlyOno

i'm not sure how putting clothes on an animal is cruel, unless it is causing them physical pain. so yes, if my pets tolerate it, I WILL DO IT.  however my one attempt at making a sweater for picasso failed miserably. if i still had the video i would post it for you, but my comp crashed, taking all my memories with it. 

on that note, melon who sells rat clothes online? XD


----------



## Kathleen

I think the rat looks cute. I don't know if my boys would wear clothes. I've only had them for four days. 

Alien, those pictures of your ferret are "adorkable"! I love ferrets. *grabby hands*


----------



## huskyjackal

The fact that your ferret is in a hoodie in the snow makes me SO happy.  What an adorable little guy!


----------



## melon

OnlyOno said:


> on that note, melon who sells rat clothes online? XD


i couldn`t find the link to the actual place i was thinking of, so annoying when that happens!

but this place sells rattie clothing and accessories:

http://www.workingbigdogs.com/?action=Store&catid=7


----------



## geebus

How odd, yet insanely fascinating


----------



## jabaz1963

And now..... I WANT A FERRET! He is soooo cute  

I had an experience with a ferret a couple of months ago when my friend got home from work to find one on her doorstep. Not knowing what to do she called me! Like I'd know!!! Anyway, we turned up and ended up taking the smelly little chap home for the night - chapette actually as when the owner came to claim her it turns out she was a girl called Paddy and Paddy was in season! The owner said this accounted for the pong. But apart from her whiff she was a real sweety and part of me wished the owner hadn't wanted her back!

By the way, I think the little rat dress is quite cute and doesn't look tight or uncomfortable but perhaps just for special occasions? cocktails, balls, etc....


----------



## Forensic

The ferret was in season? Good heavens, I hope the owner had a male on hand....


----------



## Einstein

Why are they mostly dresses! I want a little tux for Einstein!!! He would be so darn cute!


----------



## CaptainFlow

Here you go! Rat cloths!

http://www.theagilerat.com/?action=Store&catid=7

I think as long as your rat doesn't look like she wants to chew your face off for such "humiliating" treatment, and tolerates it pretty well, why ever not?!


----------



## clarry

I think I could quite easily put clothson the squish Kings Moscow...we put a bow on him the other day, round his belly, he was not bothered in the slightest! I dont know if I'd do it..not that i think its cruel. My cat once let me put him in a baby grow 
Napoleon is major cute!
So are those ratty clothes


----------



## madeittothemoon

:lol:


----------

